# 3 Little Creeps



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

My 3 little birdlike creeps are roasting their dinner. These guys will be on the edge of the woods bordering my yard. They are made from tomato cages, wig heads, cheap plague doctor masks and old children's costume robes, plus a bit of extra fabric to cover the necks. The spit is powered by a rotisserie motor. I hope they look good at night with maybe a soft spotlight.

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n188/mbexton1/101_0753_zpsntuofard.jpg

and video:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mmmmm, rat - it's what's for dinner:jol:

This will make for a nice little scene. Have you thought about adding some glowing eyes to the creeps? That would look extra creepy.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Loving it!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Those are fantastic Dr E!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Those are so cool. I can see them already. Maybe the light from the "fire" can illuminate them just enough to make it super creepy. Great job there...
Cheers,
ET


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

The silence of it is all the more creepy! Nice job.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Creepy! Can't wait to see the nighttime video:winkin:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

They are so cool!


----------



## SerifBalehawk (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh my goodness they are so cute! I want a whole gaggle of them, doing random acts around the front yard. How tall are they? They look like they're barely a foot tall!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:What a great idea! Love the sinister look of these little guys. Very original concept.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks guys, they are about 3 feet tall.


----------



## morbidmaden (Aug 13, 2015)

THese are great !!!!!


----------



## morrisdirector (Mar 15, 2015)

I love the originality here! Gives you such a strange feeling. Nice job!


----------

